# Can you control Edison Bulbs through dimmers?



## rosabelle334 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm Tech Directing Footloose this spring. I'm working on a light set-up that I think will work, but I want to get some input on it before I break anything.

So, for one scene, our director wants regular Edison bulbs hanging down on a bar downstage at different heights. Think something like Spring Awakening. I have 12 globe bulbs, 12 lamp sockets, 80 feet of lamp wire, 12 plugs, 2 power strips and a Edison-to-Twist converter.

My plan is to wire each so I have 12 separate strands,, plug them all in to the strips, attach the power strips to the bar, and then with the converter, plug the power strips into the system. 

Hopefully then they would dim and be controlled like other lights? I'm really not sure if this will actually work. Option 2 is to forget converting it to twist and run an extension cord off stage and either have a techie plug in and when we need them, or get a switch. The lights don't really need to dim, it's just that it would be easier if we could control them through a board. 

My biggest worry is that somehow the bulbs would explode because they're not made like theatre lamps or something. 

Any ideas?


----------



## JD (Feb 26, 2012)

rosabelle334 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm Tech Directing Footloose this spring. I'm working on a light set-up that I think will work, but I want to get some input on it before I break anything.
> 
> ...



No problem, will work fine. (Wiring code issues aside.) There is nothing really special about theater lamps other than the placement of the filament and color temperature. You did not spec the wattage of the lamps, but as long as the total load does not exceed the dimmer capacity, then you are good to go.


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 26, 2012)

Make sure you aren't overloading the power strips either. Simply add the wattage of the bulbs on the string, divide by your vottage, usually 110 to 115 and you will get your amps. Most power strips are 15 amps.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 26, 2012)

rosabelle334 said:


> ... and a Edison-to-Twist converter. ...


What you want is a Twist-to-Edison adapter .


----------



## Les (Feb 26, 2012)

JD said:


> There is nothing really special about theater lamps other than the placement of the filament and color temperature.



This. 

The dimmer will only provide what the fixture on the other end requires. This is why you can plug a nightlight in to the same plug you use your vacuum cleaner with at home.

Oh, and most theatrical lighting in the US is 110-120v (household voltage).


----------

